# Ped wrong



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

I was looking around at pups and peds, getting better at reading peds and I saw this site. When I ran across that site below. I started looking at the ped and this dog has two different offsprings GR CH Razors Edge Throwin Knuckles and this dog too Razors Edge Kims Blue Dakota, and this one GR CH Sadeys Paddington plus this one CH Razors Edge Inna Rage. LOL so altogether these dogs are matting with there family members, Now I read that a puppy will come out with bone lost, if parents were mated with their siblings. So what I am trying to get by is altogether these dogs are related some how. Now can anyone tell me if that is true or am I just reading the peds wrong.

http://www.unitedpitbullservice.com/pedigree_harriet.php


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

man those dogs look like [email protected]! Its called inbreeding and line breeding,its a common practice used by experianced breeders and can be very effective in establishing a bloodline and unique traits that come with the blood line.breedings should only be done by profesionals because there comes a time when you must outcross or you will start to create genetic issues.i believe alot of the "re" dogs suffer greatly from genetic defects of inbreeding,line breeding with no out cross and just poor breeding practices in general,jmo...


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

I got what you are saying thanks.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I wouldn't say that they look like shit but I don't like that fact that they do alot inbreeding. I think you should keep lookin.


----------

